# Coronavirus in Indonesia - updates, news & discussion



## Indos

Officials wearing protective suits prepare to check Indonesians who were evacuated from the Diamond Princess cruise ship, before they are transported to Sebaru island for observation, at Kertajati International airport in Majalengka, West Java province, Indonesia, March 1, 2020
(photo credit: REUTERS)


JAKARTA - Indonesian President Joko Widodo said on Monday two Indonesians had tested positive for coronavirus after being in contact with an infected Japanese national, marking the first confirmed cases in the world's fourth most populous country.The two had been hospitalized in Jakarta, Widodo told reporters at the presidential palace in the capital.
Read More Related Articles

 Pope Francis falls ill, religious events canceled due to coronavirus 
 Tom Cruise under quarantine, 'Mission: Impossible' Italy shoot delayed 
 

 America’s Most Expensive Megamansion Gets $100 Million Price Cut (Mansion Global) 
Recommended by

The president said a 64-year-old woman and her 31-year-old daughter had tested positive after being in contact with a Japanese national who lived in Malaysia and had tested positive after returning from a trip to Indonesia.

Widodo said an Indonesian medical team had traced the movements of the Japanese visitor before uncovering the cases."After checks, they were in a sick state. This morning I got a report that the mother and the daughter tested positive for coronavirus," said Widodo, who said they were being treated at Jakarta's Sulianti Saroso infectious diseases hospital.

Health Minister Terawan Agus Putranto told reporters the Japanese visitor was a friend of the two women's family and had visited their house. He said authorities were checking who else the Japanese visitor may have come into contact with. The confirmation of the first cases of coronavirus came after authorities had defended their screening processes, with some medical experts raising concerns of a lack of vigilance and a risk of undetected cases in the Southeast Asian country of more than 260 million people.

https://www.jpost.com/Breaking-News/Indonesia-confirms-two-coronavirus-cases-president-619466

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atan651

really hope this doesn't turn into an outbreak!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Oh no . Prayers and love from pakistan to indonesia be safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

There are 4 person in the house but only 2 who are infected so the transmission capability might be not as fast as in non tropical climate. The servant who is always staying at the house is negative for coronavirus infection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> There are 4 person in the house but only 2 who are infected so the transmission capability might be not as fast as in non tropical climate. The servant who is always staying at the house is negative for coronavirus infection.



It's possible that the virus degrades faster in the tropical climate compared to the cooler, drier air of the north.. Thus it can't linger for too long outside the human host... However they might still spread quickly in cooler environment like office buildings malls, schools, public transport, etc anywhere the aircon is always on.. So perhaps it might be a good idea to open your windows and let the outsude air flow...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

Indos said:


> There are 4 person in the house but only 2 who are infected so the transmission capability might be not as fast as in non tropical climate. The servant who is always staying at the house is negative for coronavirus infection.



The other 2 still need to be quarantine for 14 days under medical observation.

Becase showing no symptoms doesn't mean they are not infected.
Just like 3 imported cases from Iran in Shanghai Customs, from 4 positive nucleid acid test only 1 showing symptoms, the other 3 person look healthy.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235459455937961984


----------



## Indos

Daniel808 said:


> The other 2 still need to be quarantine for 14 days under medical observation.
> 
> Becase showing no symptoms doesn't mean they are not infected.
> Just like 3 imported cases from Iran in Shanghai Customs, from 4 positive nucleid acid test only 1 showing symptoms, the other 3 person look healthy.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235459455937961984



The other 2 has been tested with coronavirus test and the result is negative. They are high risk people so not just been seen the symptom.


----------



## Indos

Update: 3 death with 69 coronavirus case. 1 death for 4 month old baby, 1 death for 36 years old lady, and 1 death for old lady.

Some train station check passenger temperature before entering the train.






Jakartan people is quite relax in dealing with the disease. Just Today Friday prayer I still dont see any one using face mask.


----------



## Mista

There were quite a few Indonesians coming to Singapore to seek treatment even after exhibiting symptoms beforehand in Indonesia.


----------



## UKBengali

Indos said:


> There are 4 person in the house but only 2 who are infected so the transmission capability might be not as fast as in non tropical climate. The servant who is always staying at the house is negative for coronavirus infection.



I really hope this is the case as in a selfish way it will protect tropical/sub-tropical countries like Indonesia and BD.
Also it will be get minimised in the temperate climates in the Northern Hemisphere as warmer weather approaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Mista said:


> There were quite a few Indonesians coming to Singapore to seek treatment even after exhibiting symptoms beforehand in Indonesia.



Where is the source of your statement ?


----------



## Mista

Indos said:


> Where is the source of your statement ?



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/real-time-update-on-coronavirus-outbreak.650761/page-32#post-12139087
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/real-time-update-on-coronavirus-outbreak.650761/page-33#post-12144512

More yesterday:


> CASE 181
> 
> Case 181 is an imported case involving an 83-year-old male Indonesian national who *arrived in Singapore on Mar 9.* He is currently warded at Gleneagles Hospital.
> 
> He is a family member of case 182.
> 
> He *reported onset of symptoms on Mar 8 while in Indonesia *and went to the emergency department of Gleneagles Hospital on Mar 10. He was tested positive for COVID-19 on Mar 12.





> CASE 182
> 
> Case 182 is an imported case involving a 76-year-old female Indonesian national who arrived in Singapore on Mar 9. She is currently warded in an isolation room at Gleneagles Hospital.
> 
> She is a family member of case 181.
> 
> She reported symptoms on Mar 9 after arriving in Singapore and went to the emergency department of Gleneagles Hospital the next day. Test results confirmed COVID-19 infection on the morning of Mar 12.


https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...ingapore-moh-update-mar-13-new-cases-12535314

They immediately went to our best hospitals straight after touching down. Their intentions were obvious, ordinary tourists don't do that.

These are confirmed cases. I'm sure there are many more who came here for the free test, taking a plane here despite being symptomatic, just that their results are negative and hence it's not reported.

So why are Indonesians coming to Singapore despite knowing they are symptomatic and some even seeking treatment in an Indonesian hospital beforehand? It's free? Better detection capabilities? Lower mortality?

Passengers on the same flight as them are now at risk and have to be quarantined. It's just plain selfish of them.

And foreigners have to pay for their own treatment now because of the abuse of our healthcare system.


----------



## Whizzack

Indos said:


> Update: 3 death with 69 coronavirus case. 1 death for 4 month old baby, 1 death for 36 years old lady, and 1 death for old lady.
> 
> Some train station check passenger temperature before entering the train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakartan people is quite relax in dealing with the disease. Just Today Friday prayer I still dont see any one using face mask.



Correction, there is no death for a 4 month old baby.. All 4 deaths are adults.. 3 are above 50 years old and one is a 37 years old lady..



Mista said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/real-time-update-on-coronavirus-outbreak.650761/page-32#post-12139087
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/real-time-update-on-coronavirus-outbreak.650761/page-33#post-12144512
> 
> More yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...ingapore-moh-update-mar-13-new-cases-12535314
> 
> They immediately went to our best hospitals straight after touching down. Their intentions were obvious, ordinary tourists don't do that.
> 
> These are confirmed cases. I'm sure there are many more who came here for the free test, taking a plane here despite being symptomatic, just that their results are negative and hence it's not reported.
> 
> So why are Indonesians coming to Singapore despite knowing they are symptomatic and some even seeking treatment in an Indonesian hospital beforehand? It's free? Better detection capabilities? Lower mortality?
> 
> Passengers on the same flight as them are now at risk and have to be quarantined. It's just plain selfish of them.
> 
> And foreigners have to pay for their own treatment now because of the abuse of our healthcare system.


For a long time now wealthy Indonesians has been going to Singapore and Malaysians hospitals for their medical needs.. Medical tourists from Indonesia are, in normal times, big business for those hospitals as well.. So it's not that surprising if many of those same Indonesians will now go to their Singapore or Malaysian hospital in these times.. They are mostly "regular customers" there afterall.. I am sure that none of them are actually looking for free checks/tests or abusing the system.. In any other time they will be welcomed..


----------



## Mista

Whizzack said:


> For a long time now wealthy Indonesians has been going to Singapore and Malaysians hospitals for their medical needs.. Medical tourists from Indonesia are, in normal times, big business for those hospitals as well.. So it's not that surprising if many of those same Indonesians will now go to their Singapore or Malaysian hospital in these times.. They are mostly "regular customers" there afterall.. I am sure that none of them are actually looking for free checks/tests or abusing the system.. In any other time they will be welcomed..



I mean that's besides the point. It's an infectious disease and everyone regardless of nationality have to uphold social responsibility.


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Correction, there is no death for a 4 month old baby.. All 4 deaths are adults.. 3 are above 50 years old and one is a 37 years old lady..



OK thanks for correction bro


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia transport minister has coronavirus -govt official*



Reuters


March 14, 2020
10:19 AM EDT

Filed under

PMN Health
Comment


Facebook


Twitter


Reddit

Email


More
Recommended For You
France warns against use of anti-inflammatory drugs to tackle coronavirus
Tennis-WTA seeks 'more time' before decision on European clay season
Canadians scrambling to leave Europe as borders close and flights are suspended
Turkey says air, land travel halted to and from Azerbaijan
UAE shuts Louvre Abu Dhabi, cancels events and flights due to coronavirus
JAKARTA — Indonesian Transport Minister Budi Karya Sumadi has been hospitalized in Jakarta after he contracted coronavirus, a senior government official told a news conference on Saturday.

Sumadi’s family had given approval for the announcement after the minister had been on “the front line and a very important part of containing the impact of COVID-19,” said Pratikno, who is state secretary in charge of administrative support for the office of president.

https://nationalpost.com/pmn/health-pmn/indonesia-transport-minister-has-coronavirus-govt-official


----------



## Menthol

Hi, fellow Indonesians!

I just want to say be careful.

Despite the recent official report is saying around tens people are infected, especially in Jakarta...

This virus has two weeks of the incubation period, which based on the statistic from other countries... it could be hundreds of people are already infected without they know it.

And soon the number will reach one thousand and beyond.


It's better to stay at home and minimalize to go to public areas.

Don't forget to wear a mask and wash your hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

My family is actually in high risk situation for this coronavirus spread in Indonesia. I have a brother who works as surgeon and a sister working as cardiologist doctor, both of them work in the state owned hospital who treat coronavirus patients in Jakarta.


----------



## Nike

Menthol said:


> Hi, fellow Indonesians!
> 
> I just want to say be careful.
> 
> Despite the recent official report is saying around tens people are infected, especially in Jakarta...
> 
> This virus has two weeks of the incubation period, which based on the statistic from other countries... it could be hundreds of people are already infected without they know it.
> 
> And soon the number will reach one thousand and beyond.
> 
> 
> It's better to stay at home and minimalize to go to public areas.
> 
> Don't forget to wear a mask and wash your hands.



Stay safe bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

Indos said:


> My family is actually in high risk situation for this coronavirus spread in Indonesia. I have a brother who works as surgeon and a sister working as cardiologist doctor, both of them work in the state owned hospital who treat coronavirus patients in Jakarta.



did they give them protective equipment (disposable gowns, face shields etc..) or not? my relative in Germany is a surgeon, he says the state gave him no protective equipment whatsoever! he is only wearing a regualr lab coat & that's it! everything else he has to buy himself.


----------



## Indos

obj 705A said:


> did they give them protective equipment (disposable gowns, face shields etc..) or not? my relative in Germany is a surgeon, he says the state gave him no protective equipment whatsoever! he is only wearing a regualr lab coat & that's it! everything else he has to buy himself.



Most probably yes since the treatment of coronavirus patient is quite extraordinary. I have seen on youtube on how that hospital treat their coronavirus patient. The protocol is quite careful. If one of the patient needs lung or heart surgery, I believe the surgeon will also get the necessary protection equipment to do the surgery operation. According to my sister, those patients are treated in isolation rooms.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia first, second, and third coronavirus infected patient have been cured, one of them is an old lady. Those patients are all women and all of them appeared on latest press conference on coronavirus update Today.






The origin of the infection comes from a Japanese women who are the student of one of the lady who has a profession as a dancer in Jakarta. The patient number 2 doesnt show any symtompt during the infection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia government is building a new specialized corona hospital in Galang island, Batam. The construction will use similar method like new corona hospital in Wuhan, China. The construction is planned to be finished 3 weeks from now. If it is finished, it can handle 1000 patients with 50 isolation rooms.

The design






Trucks seen carrying modular for hospital





Galang island

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

The infected number have grown into 172 as 38 new cases appear based on Tuesday afternoon data. Most patient are in Jakarta as the first, second, and third infected patient get the disease in Jakarta from Japanese female.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-172-as-government-confirms-38-new-cases.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Persahabatan Hospital in Jakarta will add another isolation rooms to treat additional 50 coronavirus patients. And the construction will be finished within 3 days. I have been to Persahabatan Hospital several times and I know they still have enough land space inside the hospital that can be used to make those temporary isolation rooms.

I hope we can contain the virus as soon as possible. Construction of new dedicated coronavirus hospital being built in Galang island that can handle 1000 patients should also be speed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

@Indos I have already said, it is NOT the problem of the politicians in Malaysia.

https://www.thestar.com.my/news/wor...rims-brave-coronavirus-to-gather-in-indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

powastick said:


> @Indos I have already said, it is NOT the problem of the politicians in Malaysia.
> 
> https://www.thestar.com.my/news/wor...rims-brave-coronavirus-to-gather-in-indonesia



That group lack deep knowledge on Islam. This is Sahih hadith from prophet Muhammad.

“_If you hear_ of an _outbreak_ of _plague_ in a _land_, _do not enter_ it; _if_ the _plague breaks out_ in a _place while you_ are in it, _do not_ leave that _place_,” according to Sahih Al-Bukhari.


----------



## powastick

Indos said:


> That group lack deep knowledge on Islam. This is Sahih hadith from prophet Muhammad.
> 
> “_If you hear_ of an _outbreak_ of _plague_ in a _land_, _do not enter_ it; _if_ the _plague breaks out_ in a _place while you_ are in it, _do not_ leave that _place_,” according to Sahih Al-Bukhari.


Democracies won't dare offend their voters. But when shit hit the fan, voters will blame the government/politicians.


----------



## Indos

powastick said:


> Democracies won't dare offend their voters. But when shit hit the fan, voters will blame the government/politicians.



Democracy still has some weakness, but still it is much better living in that system then living in an authoritarian country. I have experienced living in both situations.

Any way, the religious gathering has been cancelled and the organizer finally accepted the ban imposed by local government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

Indos said:


> Democracy still has some weakness, but still it is much better living in that system then living in an authoritarian country. I have experienced living in both situations.
> 
> Any way, the religious gathering has been cancelled and the organizer finally accepted the ban imposed by local government.


I hope Indonesia best of luck. Around 89 Malaysia citizen went to the Indonesian tabaligh yesterday.


----------



## Indos

powastick said:


> I hope Indonesia best of luck. Around 89 Malaysia citizen went to the Indonesian tabaligh yesterday.



Thanks. Can you provide source for that data ? Isnt it Malaysia under self lock down ?


----------



## powastick

Indos said:


> Thanks. Can you provide source for that data ? Isnt it Malaysia under self lock down ?


They left before lockdown. Probably untested, at least 4000 didn't show up volunteer testing. If I were Indonesia government, I do test those 89 Malaysian. Also they are not allowed to come back until after the lockdown.
https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...sias-religious-gathering-face-quarantine-upon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jakarta is under state of emergency and force businesses to halt operation for the next 2 weeks.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...offices-to-suspend-operation-for-14-days.html

I hope Mosques will be organized to provide free food for poor people. We can do it every ramadhan for a month, so I think we can do it under this outbreak situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

My best wishes from the United States. BTW the mighty Indonesian king cobra will survive anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

KAL-EL said:


> My best wishes from the United States. BTW the mighty Indonesian king cobra will survive anything.



Thanks.

We do have king cobra here but our animal icon is Komodo Dragon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Indos said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We do have king cobra here but our animal icon is Komodo Dragon.



I mentioned the king cobra because from what I understand, the Indonesian version is the biggest in the world. That and I keep watching videos and marveling at them.


Of course I can’t forget the mighty Komodo dragon


----------



## Indos

KAL-EL said:


> I mentioned the king cobra because from what I understand, the Indonesian version is the biggest in the world. That and I keep watching videos and marveling at them.
> 
> Of course I can’t forget the mighty Komodo dragon



So it sounds to me that you like snake ? I prefer eagle though as my favorite animal, in a very rare condition you can see them flying above Jakarta sky. Mostly they live in area just next Jakarta where jungles are still exist (particularly in mountains) and there are also sea eagle living in thousand islands, chain of small islands near Jakarta. 

Eagle can also be tamed just like what Arabs and Mongolian do, that is another reason why I like them although I dont have them. I am happy to see them flying freely. 

Javan Eagle, can only be seen in Java island.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Kemayoran Athlete Village will be used for combating coronavirus outbreak in Jakarta. From 10 towers that are available, 4 will be used. One of the tower will house medical staff, second tower for ICU facility, third tower for carantine of 2500 patients, fourth tower for commando center.

The medical facility and equipment have been set up and the village will be ready for use Tomorrow.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

KAL-EL said:


> My best wishes from the United States. BTW the mighty Indonesian king cobra will survive anything.


Aren't king cobras found in India?


----------



## Indos

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Aren't king cobras found in India?



According to @KAL-EL, the biggest is found in Indonesia.

It is a video of capturing wild king cobra in West Java, Indonesia by using bare hand.


----------



## Indos

Facility at Kemayoran Athlete village for coronavirus patients

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

Indos said:


> Facility at Kemayoran Athlete village for coronavirus patients


How was the lockdown compliance in Indonesia?


----------



## Indos

powastick said:


> How was the lockdown compliance in Indonesia?



Actually not officially a lock down, there is no penalty for companies who are still doing day to day operation. We are now in Weekend so we will dont know yet whether companies are following it. We should wait for Tomorrow to know the effect. As far as this latest two days situation, I still hear some cars and motorcycle passing by the main street in South Jakarta where I reside. Actually South Jakarta can be called as coronavirus epicenter in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Indos said:


> Kemayoran Athlete Village will be used for combating coronavirus outbreak in Jakarta. From 10 towers that are available, 4 will be used. One of the tower will house medical staff, second tower for ICU facility, third tower for carantine of 2500 patients, fourth tower for commando center.
> 
> The medical facility and equipment have been set up and the village will be ready for use Tomorrow.



Who will operated them? Armed Forces and police medical corps? As far as i know only them still had leeway in number of personnel compared to other institutions, private hospital staff is being busy to screening their own staff first as we are being in blinds without ability to perform our own test


----------



## Indos

Nike said:


> Who will operated them? Armed Forces and police medical corps? As far as i know only them still had leeway in number of personnel compared to other institutions, private hospital staff is being busy to screening their own staff first as we are being in blinds without ability to perform our own test



There is military personnel that I saw on the video, but also many women and men with university jackets, so they definatelly use nursery school students who have been in final year of their education to help curbing this outbreak. Medical school students who are already at "Koas" stage can also be used. If you dont familiar with Koas term, it is like internship period for medical school students where they deal with real situation in hospital, normally for 2 years.


----------



## Indos

Another new hospital in Galang island is still being constructed but some building have been ready for coronavirus patients.

Almost finished






On going construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Doctors have also faced Shahid in combating this virus in Indonesia. Two of them are still relatively young

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Menthol

Indos said:


> Doctors have also faced Shahid in combating this virus in Indonesia. Two of them are still relatively young



Many people have thought young people are less risk of virus infection, even no dangerous at all, just mild flu.

The only reason why we should not get infected is that for the elderly and children at home.

But this case awakes everyone.

No wonder if Europe and USA who were very relaxed at first suddenly waked up.



Indos said:


> Jakarta is under state of emergency and force businesses to halt operation for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...offices-to-suspend-operation-for-14-days.html
> 
> I hope Mosques will be organized to provide free food for poor people. We can do it every ramadhan for a month, so I think we can do it under this outbreak situation.



It needs more than two weeks, the battle will be long.

We need to organize ourselves to survive for longer period of time.


It's better if the government organize factories to produce masks, hand sanitizer, food and so on.

We should less depend on China, because such goods are in high demand internationally, not to mention it's just the beginning, and the peak will still months away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Menthol said:


> Many people have thought young people are less risk of virus infection, even no dangerous at all, just mild flu.
> 
> The only reason why we should not get infected is that for the elderly and children at home.
> 
> But this case awakes everyone.
> 
> No wonder if Europe and USA who were very relaxed at first suddenly waked up.
> 
> 
> 
> It needs more than two weeks, the battle will be long.
> 
> We need to organize ourselves to survive for longer period of time.
> 
> 
> It's better if the government organize factories to produce masks, hand sanitizer, food and so on.
> 
> We should less depend on China, because such goods are in high demand internationally, not to mention it's just the beginning, and the peak will still months away.



Thats right, I also urge government to better protect the medical staff that are fighting the virus. There are 7 doctors who have died nationwide and 42 infected medical staff in Jakarta alone. 

Look like my older brother and little sister who work as doctors in Persahabatan Hospital are very vulnerable to get the virus. Both of them have little kids and particularly my sister is frequently meeting my mother. My older brother though have taken precautionary measure and now live in a separate home from his family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

Indos said:


> Thats right, I also urge government to better protect the medical staff that are fighting the virus. There are 7 doctors who have died nationwide and 42 infected medical staff in Jakarta alone.
> 
> Look like my older brother and little sister who work as doctors in Persahabatan Hospital are very vulnerable to get the virus. Both of them have little kids and particularly my sister is frequently meeting my mother. My older brother though have taken precautionary measure and now live in a separate home from his family


@Indos Malaysia extra 14 days lockdown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

powastick said:


> @Indos Malaysia extra 14 days lockdown.



Does the new positive case going down bro ? 

Indonesia main issue is our train passenger for rush hour who are still quite many in Jakarta. Many businesses have already applied work from home system for their worker and there is no traffic during rush hour in Jakarta since Monday.


----------



## powastick

Indos said:


> Does the new positive case going down bro ?
> 
> Indonesia main issue is our train passenger for rush hour who are still quite many in Jakarta. Many businesses have already applied work from home system for their worker and there is no traffic during rush hour in Jakarta since Monday.


Its not slowing down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

*COVID-19 spreads among Indonesian government officials*

At least five high-ranking central and regional government officials have tested positive for COVID-19 as of Tuesday.

Meanwhile, two others who had yet to be tested died on Monday after reportedly showing symptoms of the disease: the Industry Ministry's metal, machinery, transportation equipment and electronic industry (ILMATE) director general, Harjanto, and the ministry's expert staff member, Amir Sambodo. 

Harjanto died at Medistra Hospital in Jakarta on Monday at around 9:30 p.m. The 58-year old suffered from shortness of breath prior to the death, Industry Ministry spokesperson Krisna Sulistyani said Tuesday as reported by _kompas.com._ 

Amir died the following day at around 8:15 a.m. He was 60.

The State Palace announced on March 14 that Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi had tested positive for COVID-19. He was the first Indonesian official to be diagnosed with the contagious respiratory disease.

Budi, who has long struggled with asthma, was directly involved in the evacuation process of 238 Indonesians from the epicenter of the virus outbreak in Wuhan, China, as well as 257 Indonesians from the virus-stricken World Dream and Diamond Princess cruise ships.

The minister's health is reportedly improving as he undergoes medical treatment at the Gatot Subroto Army Hospital (RSPAD) in Jakarta. 

"He's getting better every day," Transportation Ministry spokesperson Adita Irawati said recently, confirming that Budi was in stable condition.

Before being hospitalized, Budi attended a cabinet meeting led by President Joko "Jokowi" Widodo on March 11. 

After the announcement that Budi had tested positive, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo and his Cabinet were also tested for the disease. Jokowi announced earlier this week that he and his wife, First Lady Iriana, had tested negative. The test results of the other ministers have yet to be announced.

Adita announced on Tuesday that another high-ranking official at the Transportation Ministry had also been diagnosed with the new coronavirus.

"The Transportation Ministry's railway director general, Zulfikri, has been tested positive for COVID-19. He's now in good condition and undergoing self-quarantine [at home]."

Zulfikri and other officials at the ministry were given swab tests on March 18.

The director general separately confirmed that he was self-isolating at home. Before taking the test, he had undergone treatment at Eka Hospital in South Tangerang, Banten, from March 9 to 13. He was initially diagnosed with pneumonia. 

"I encourage those who had physical contact with me recently [and] show symptoms of COVID-19 to immediately undergo a medical checkup to break the transmission chain," Zulfikri said Tuesday. 

Also on Tuesday, West Java Governor Ridwan Kamil announced that Karawang Regent Cellica Nurrachadiana had COVID-19. 

Three top officials from the province have now tested positive. The other two are Bogor Mayor Bima Arya and Bandung Deputy Mayor Yana Mulyana. 


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...ds-among-indonesian-government-officials.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Update 

Accumulative number

1046 positive Covid 19
83 death
153 new daily case


----------



## katarabhumi

Jokowi is truly one exceptional man. Haters slander him and his family 24/7 since 2012 but he keeps showing to the nation his sincerity and hard work. He just buried his mother at 01:00 pm and immediately return to Jakarta for G20 conference at 07:00 pm on the same day. Mourning doesn't stop him from doing his job. You stay strong, Mr. Joko Widodo.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian government create task force to mobilize volunteer to combat Covid 19 in the country. So far the task force has around 8700 volunteers with around 2000 of them have medical qualification.

Other volunteers are organized by Health Ministry are around 4000 people and volunteers who are organized by Ministry of Education are around 15.000 people.

Task force coordinator, Andre Rahardian give press conference Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

@Indos Best wishes from the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

KAL-EL said:


> @Indos Best wishes from the United States.



Thank you bro, I also hope USA can contain the coronavirus as soon as possible. Any way my aunt and cousins are living in Salt Like City, USA. Her husband who is American with Indonesian origin also work in hospital and I believe he is quite busy now. There is also other relative living in Boston.

Meanwhile, Indonesian athletes who will participate in Olympic games are still undergoing training as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

*Many Small-Medium Enterprises in Indonesia rush to make thousands Protective suit for our medical workers*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whizzack

Daniel808 said:


> *Many Small-Medium Enterprises in Indonesia rush to make thousands Protective suit for our medical workers*
> 
> View attachment 619266



Whoa... some are still using that antique sewing machine...  
Yang biasa buat permak lepis...


----------



## Indos

Whizzack said:


> Whoa... some are still using that antique sewing machine...
> Yang biasa buat permak lepis...



Yang merek Singer itu kayaknya, mesin legendaris.


----------



## Indos

Update 31/3

Accumulative Numbers

Positive Covid 19 patients : 1528
Death : 136
Cured : 81
Daily infection : 114


----------



## Daniel808

Whizzack said:


> Whoa... some are still using that antique sewing machine...
> Yang biasa buat permak lepis...



That antique machine is strong like stone 

I think they are from some kind of NGO (Yayasan) not a company

But it's nice to see, people in this country hand to hand fighting this virus together

I heard PT.Sritex (big company) also producing protective suit. But I cannot find any photos.
If you have, would be nice to share it here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

One of small scale company who are now making protective suit for medical staff. I read in Jakarta post a few days ago that Indonesia textile producer can also produce the raw material for protective suit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menthol

Daniel808 said:


> That antique machine is strong like stone
> 
> I think they are from some kind of NGO (Yayasan) not a company
> 
> But it's nice to see, people in this country hand to hand fighting this virus together
> 
> I heard PT.Sritex (big company) also producing protective suit. But I cannot find any photos.
> If you have, would be nice to share it here



Yes, we have been working to provide safety supplies for weeks now.

NGOs in entire Indonesia are very active right now, including mine.

We have been collecting donations not just from rich people, but small shop owners, office workers, etc.

Huge thank you for everyone who is helping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

30.000 Indonesian migrant workers from Malaysia comes back to Indonesia despite outbreak


----------



## powastick

Indos said:


> 30.000 Indonesian migrant workers from Malaysia comes back to Indonesia despite outbreak


Just set up a 30,000 quarantine camp for 14 days.


----------



## Indos

Update 1 April

Accumulative number

Positive Covid 19: 1677

Total Death : 157

New Daily infection : 149

New Hospital specialized in treating Covid 19 patients in Galang island has been completed with capacity to treat 360 patients. While bigger hospital with capacity to treat more than 1000 patients are still under construction in the same island.


----------



## Indos

This is how the look on the inside of the new hospital in Galang island






The hospital also provide housing for medical staff


----------



## Daniel808

Menthol said:


> Yes, we have been working to provide safety supplies for weeks now.
> 
> NGOs in entire Indonesia are very active right now, including mine.
> 
> We have been collecting donations not just from rich people, but small shop owners, office workers, etc.
> 
> Huge thank you for everyone who is helping.



Wow, just know today that you are working on NGO.
Wish all the best for you and your team, Thank you so much @Menthol 

anyway, what's your opinion regarding lockdown for Jakarta?


----------



## Indos

2 April Up date

Accumulative number

Total Infection : 1790

Total death: 170

Daily new infection : 113

People is still doing exercise in Jakarta during Covid 19 Pandemic


----------



## Menthol

Daniel808 said:


> Wow, just know today that you are working on NGO.
> Wish all the best for you and your team, Thank you so much @Menthol
> 
> anyway, what's your opinion regarding lockdown for Jakarta?



Your welcome.


It's complicated...

First, because the government doesn't have enough resources.

Second, there's a problem with the poor people.


In the end, it will depend on the people to guard themselves by practicing social distancing and hygiene.


----------



## Indos

Indonesian scientist from Airlangga University said they have found better drugs for treating coronavirus patients. The 5 compounds that they create show better result in fighting the virus compared to current drugs that are used by China and Japan.

The problem is the drugs still need some time before it can be used for treating coronavirus patients.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*Bank Mandiri gives one-year life insurance plans to 35,000 medical workers*

Riska Rahman
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Thu, April 2, 2020 / 04:38 pm 





An image that circulated on social media shows a group of medical workers with a sign that says, “We stay at work for you. You stay at home for us.” (Handout/HO)

State-owned lender Bank Mandiri is giving out life insurance plans with potential payments totaling Rp 1 trillion (US$60 million) to 35,000 frontline healthcare professionals fighting the COVID-19 pandemic in the country.

Bank Mandiri president director Royke Tumilaar said doctors would receive life insurance plans of Rp 50 million and nurses would receive plans of Rp 25 million. Other medical professionals would receive plans of Rp 10 million per person. The insurance will be channeled through AXA Mandiri Financial Services.

He said that the insurance would be available for one year, from April 1 to March 31, 2021.

“We realize that healthcare professionals at the hospitals are working in a high-risk environment, and although the amount is nothing compared to their sacrifice, we hope this protection plan can help ease their burdens,” said Royke during a video conference.

The COVID-19 pandemic has put a massive strain on Indonesia’s healthcare system. There are reports of inadequate medical supplies and deaths of hospital workers as patient numbers continue to grow.

Read also: Indonesian medical workers threaten to stop COVID-19 treatment if protective gear not provided

State-Owned Enterprises (SOEs) Minister Erick Thohir lauded Bank Mandiri’s effort, saying that the medical workers deserved the protection as they were working on the front lines of the pandemic. He said the public needed to work together to face the pandemic and support healthcare workers.

“What we do to stop the spread means nothing compared to their work,” Erick said during the video conference.

The effort from Bank Mandiri adds to a government plan to provide financial incentives and protective gear for health workers.

The government plans to provide a Rp 15 million incentive to medical specialists, Rp 10 million to physicians and dentists, Rp 7.5 million to nurses and Rp 5 million to other medical staff members, President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo said in March.

“We will also provide a total of Rp 300 million of compensation in case of death. This applies to regions that have declared a state of emergency,” Jokowi said.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...insurance-plans-to-35000-medical-workers.html


----------



## Indos

Update Friday

Accumulative Number

1986 Positive Covid 19 infection
181 Death
196 New daily infection


----------



## katarabhumi

Why only talk about number of deaths?

134 recovered as of today. Yes, it still lower than number of deaths but it is increasing at a good rate.


----------



## Indos

Update, 5 April

Accumulative number

Total Infection: 2.273
Total Death: 198
Total Cured: 164


----------



## Menthol

@Indos

I want to give you thumbs for all your posts.

But the situation is grim and it's not appropriate.

The only thing I can support you is by this post.


In my opinion, the peak of coronavirus will be around April and May.

After that, it will be gradually fallen.

Coronavirus will never be eradicated completely, it will become a common disease.

Not to mention that the medical world is getting better on how to treat coronavirus patients.

Slowly everything will back to normal, as everyone is already getting bored with it.

Maybe it will take one or two years.

The legacy of coronavirus is we will have a good hygiene habit.


----------



## Indos

Menthol said:


> @Indos
> 
> I want to give you thumbs for all your posts.
> 
> But the situation is grim and it's not appropriate.
> 
> The only thing I can support you is by this post.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the peak of coronavirus will be around April and May.
> 
> After that, it will be gradually fallen.
> 
> Coronavirus will never be eradicated completely, it will become a common disease.
> 
> Not to mention that the medical world is getting better on how to treat coronavirus patients.
> 
> Slowly everything will back to normal, as everyone is already getting bored with it.
> 
> Maybe it will take one or two years.
> 
> The legacy of coronavirus is we will have a good hygiene habit.



I also think the same, it is difficult to contain this disease if we dont use the same measure of what China has been done. Until Today the number of death and infection in our country are also relatively similar with the last 3-5 days numbers, it means we cannot contain the infection but luckily the infection magnitude also still looks very mild, not severe like happening in early covid 19 infection in China and current condition in Italy, French, Spain, Iran, and USA. Maybe it is due to our tropical climate which is hotter then those mentioned countries and also the fact that many infection happen with the regions whose people are living in apartment, where only few Indonesian living in apartment.

I dont think we can contain the disease but social distancing implementation with other measures like quarantining Covid 19 patients, rapid test, and many businesses apply working from home system are quite effective to slow the speed of infection rate.

We should slow the infection rate while waiting for the effective drugs and possibly vaccine to come. There is good news in term of founding effective drug from existing medicine in Australia where the research has found one drug which can eliminate the virus within just 2 days. I hope this drug is trully as effective as what they said and thus after undergoing some test and further examining can be used on treating this disease soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

This is the protocol of treating Covid 19 death in Indonesia. Families are not allowed to attain the funeral procession and the death body will be buried in the same location for each city.






@Kaniska

That is in Jakarta, Covid 19 epicenter in Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Update 6 April, ASEAN countries

ASEAN @ 06/04/2020 (09.48 GMT) :

INDONESIA : 2491 positive, 192 recovered, 209 deaths 

MALAYSIA : 3793 positive, 1241 recovered, 62 deaths 

THAILAND : 2220 positive, 793 recovered, 26 deaths 

PHILIPPINES : 3660 positive, 73 recovered, 163 deaths 

SINGAPORE : 1309 positive, 320 recovered, 6 deaths

BRUNEI : 135 positive, 82 recovered, 1 death 

VIETNAM : 241 positive, 95 recovered, 0 death 

CAMBODIA : 114 positive, 53 recovered, 0 death 

MYANMAR : 21 positive, 0 recovered, 1 death 

LAOS : 12 positive, 0 recovered, 0 death


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia to receive 50,000 COVID-19 PCR test kits from South Korea *

Tri Indah Oktavianti
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Sun, April 5, 2020 / 03:25 pm 

Some 50,000 PCR (polymerase chain reaction) COVID-19 test kits from South Korea are expected to arrive at Soekarno-Hatta International Airport on Sunday afternoon, the Indonesian Embassy in Seoul has said.

The embassy announced on Sunday that the PCR diagnostic kits had been donated by four companies under South Korea's LG group, namely LG Electronics, LG Chem, LG Innotek and LG International Indonesia.

The kits were sent from Seoul on Garuda Indonesia flight GA879 directly to Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Tangerang, Greater Jakarta.

The Investment Coordinating Board (BKPM) expressed gratitude for the LG group donation.

"Here we can see that LG is not only an investor but also Indonesia's best friend. We certainly hope that the current solid ties between the two countries will become stronger," BKPM spokesperson, Tina Talisa said in a written statement on Tuesday.

Experts consider PCR tests the “gold standard” of COVID-19 testing. Rapid tests, though faster, are less accurate.

According to the Health Ministry, only 9,712 people nationwide had undergone PCR testing as of Saturday. Of those tested, 2,092 have tested positive, while 7,620 have tested negative.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-covid-19-pcr-test-kits-from-south-korea.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fadine

Vietnam donates Indonesia 500 self-produced test kits, which can be used for 25000 people, with nearly 100% accuracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

fadine said:


> Vietnam donates Indonesia 500 self-produced test kits, which can be used for 25000 people, with nearly 100% accuracy.



500 test kit that can test 25.000 people ?


----------



## Ruhnama

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...donesia-deteksi-pasien-positif-dalam-60-menit

Test kit swab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

*35 manufacturers ramp up capacity to produce COVID-19 protective gear*

Made Anthony Iswara
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Tue, April 7, 2020 / 07:01 pm 





A medical worker takes a blood sample from a man to test for COVID-19 in Bogor, West Java, on Tuesday. (REUTERS/Willy Kurniawan) 

Indonesian industries are ramping up their capacity to produce the medical equipment required to combat COVID-19 and will potentially export the products to other countries if there is an excess, a minister has said.

Industry Minister Agus Gumiwang Kartasasmita said on Monday that 35 companies were preparing produce, together, about 18.3 million pieces of protective gear by early May, consisting of 1.2 million medical-grade pieces of gear made of polypropylene plastics and over 17 million pieces of non-medical grade gear made of cotton, nylon and polyester.

“If we assume that national needs are about 5 to 10 million pieces of protective gear every month, then Insya Allah [God willing], we can export the leftovers, as the items are much needed in the world,” he said during a meeting with the House of Representatives. “Certain types of items, like ventilators, have yet to be produced locally. [Protective gear] could be our bargaining item with countries that produce ventilators.”

Agus added that industries would diversify their raw materials to make the gear. PT Pan Brothers has shifted its usual production to manufacture 10 million cloth masks every month, and garment manufacturer PT Sritex plans to increase its protective gear production to a monthly 1 million pieces from the current 150,000 units.

*How many medical supplies does Indonesia produces every month?*

 




There is a global shortage of medical equipment, including masks, protective gear, test kits and ventilators, as countries around the world struggle to contain the rapid spread of COVID-19. Exporting such items would fulfill Indonesia’s promise to join in global efforts to produce medical supplies crucial for the fight against COVID-19. 

Involving more sectors in the production of medical supplies could also keep factories running. Indonesian manufacturing output slumped to an all-time low in March, according to IHS Markit’s Purchasing Managers Index (PMI).

A least 198 companies are able to produce items required to fight COVID-19, a ministry survey shows. Those include 17 companies producing 318.4 million masks every month, six companies producing 8.6 billion rubber gloves every month and 104 companies producing 16,400 kiloliters of hand sanitizer every month, among other products.

Read also: Indonesian manufacturers step up as G20 nations coordinate global medical supply

Lawmaker Andre Rosiade from House Commission VI said in the meeting that despite the ministry's optimistic figures, almost every hospital in his electoral district of West Sumatra was struggling to obtain protective gear.

“I ask all government officials to stop giving false statements because we are still lacking protective gear,” said Andre, condemning initiatives to export such items.

Indonesia Association of Medical Device Manufacturers (Aspaki) Division I head overseeing domestic product promotion Erwin Hermanto said on Tuesday that producers would be able to supply domestic demand for masks. The country’s 22 surgical mask producers could produce 200 million masks monthly, he said. The Health Ministry estimates that the country needs only about 50 million masks over the next four months.

“Even though domestic mask production capacity is sufficient [to supply needs], local producers are currently facing significant problems with raw materials, and thus, production activities are unable to run optimally,” he wrote in a statement.

Read also: COVID-19: Textile factories face hurdles as they switch to producing medical gear

Erwin added that the country’s capacity to produce protective gear was limited as the product was not in significant demand before the pandemic. Currently, six identified manufacturers in the country can produce 400,000 pieces of protective gear every month. The Health Ministry estimates it will need 3 million pieces in the next four months. 

Indonesia did not have the capacity to export medical gear in April, he said. However, he saw potential for exporting masks and protective gear in the upcoming months if the government initiative to mobilize the textile industry and contain the virus went as planned.

“ASPAKI supports government policies to prioritize domestic needs and develop domestic production to meet needs during the COVID-19 pandemic," he said.

He suggested the government subsidize raw materials, stabilize the rupiah exchange rate and ensure that transportation, logistics and import flows were undisrupted by the government’s large-scale social distancing policy.

ASPAKI also proposed that the government relax its import tax and duties on machinery and raw materials needed to produce protective gear and masks. The government could also, according to ASPAKI, push state banks to facilitate low-interest loans for the purchase of machinery and expand the necessary facilities to produce such items.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...city-to-produce-covid-19-protective-gear.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Update: 8 April

Accumulative Number

Total Infection: 2.956

Total Death: 240

Total Cured/Recovered: 222


----------



## Indos

Just like China, Indonesia only need 8 days to make a new hospital in Galang Island for corona patients that has 1000 rooms. This is the building process since day one. The contractor is Wika Gedung, a subsidiary of state owned contractor, PT Wijaya Karya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I hope the infection rate can get slower ....

Update 9 April

Accumulative Number

Total Infection : 3. 293
Daily new Infection : 337
Total Death : 280
Total Recovered/Cured : 222


----------



## Indos

*TikTok donates Rp 100 billion for COVID-19 medical workers*
Jakarta / Fri, April 10, 2020 / 10:39 am 


Chinese video sharing platform TikTok, which has gained popularity among young Indonesians, donated Rp 100 billion (US$6.28 million) to medical workers on the frontlines of the country’s battle against COVID-19.

"During this difficult time, we are committed to providing support globally [...] including by donating Rp 100 million for the government of Indonesia to buy protective equipment for medical staff working on the frontlines in the battle against the coronavirus pandemic," Donny Eryastha, the head of public policy for TikTok Indonesia, Malaysia and the Philippines, said on Thursday.

He symbolically handed over the donation to national COVID-19 rapid response task force head Doni Monardo at the National Disaster Mitigation Agency’s (BNPB) headquarters in Jakarta on Thursday.

“Through collaborations like this, we'll be able to fight this pandemic,” Doni said.

Since April 7, the app has also invited its users to show their appreciation for medical professionals by using the hashtag _#PahlawanGardaDepan_ (#FrontlineHeros) on every uploaded post. 

"Together with the government, businesses, NGOs and Indonesian citizens, we commit to doing the best we can. We will survive and eventually rise as a united community," Donny said.

Originally called Douyin in China, TikTok was launched in 2016 by Zhang Yimin, who is also the founder of Beijing news and information platform Toutiao. TikTok was brought to Indonesia in September 2017 by tech company ByteDance. The app allows its users to create short music videos.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...100-billion-for-covid-19-medical-workers.html


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 10 April

Total Infection : 3.512

Total Death : 306

Total Cured : 282

Total Daily Infection : 219

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 11 April

Total Infection : 3.842

Total Death : 327

Total Cured : 286

Total Daily Infection : 330

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 12 April

Total Infection : 4.241

Total Death : 373

Total Cured : 359

Total Daily Infection : 399

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesia is still lack of PPE for medical staff. Medical staff must hold not to go to toilet because they only have 1 PPE for every 12 hours. This is the interview with doctor about the issue. Indonesian government just very late to see the possibility of the outbreak once the virus stroke China in the beginning of January and become an outbreak in middle of January.

If only Government had anticipated it earlier, they should have already ordered many PPE since middle of January and we can avoid medical staff to get infected with the virus once it become outbreak in Indonesia in the middle of March. Instead of preparing, government just played down the possible COVID 19 outbreak in Indonesia for 2 months.






Around 1600 Indonesian hospital says it lacks PPE supply.


----------



## Indos

Partial Lock Down in Jakarta seems still not quite effective although public transportation passenger are seen all using face mask. This is during rush hours and you can see traffic is still quite dense in the street. Bus in Jakarta limit the amount of passenger inside so it will cause bus stop to have many passengers waiting for the bus.


----------



## Indos

@WebMaster @The Eagle 

Can you make this thread sticky, as every body else get sticky thread for their nation COVID19 case and fight ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Indos said:


> @WebMaster @The Eagle
> 
> Can you make this thread sticky, as every body else get sticky thread for their nation COVID19 case and fight ?



Thread title adjusted & made sticky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Indos said:


> Accumulative Number 12 April
> 
> Total Infection : 4.241
> 
> Total Death : 373
> 
> Total Cured : 359
> 
> Total Daily Infection : 399


Total tests?


----------



## Indos

The Eagle said:


> Thread title adjusted & made sticky.



Thank you



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Total tests?



27.000 PCR Test already been made based on Yesterday news. 

Total test not known since other test use rapid test kit from China. We bought 500.000 rapid test kit from China but it seems government doesnt believe with the test and recently Jokowi ask Covid19 task force to do 10.000 PCR test daily.

https://www.cnbcindonesia.com/news/...orang-telah-diperiksa-tes-covid-19-dengan-pcr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 13 April

Total Infection : 4.557

Total Death : 399

Total Cured : 380

Total Daily Infection : 316


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 14 April

Total Infection : 4.839

Total Death : 459

Total Cured : 426

Total Daily Infection : 282


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Indos said:


> Accumulative Number 14 April
> 
> Total Infection : 4.839
> 
> Total Death : 459
> 
> Total Cured : 426
> 
> Total Daily Infection : 282


You should mention total tests too


----------



## Indos

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> You should mention total tests too



I am lazy to watch whole announcement update and just see the title stating the numbers and some information written in the channel. By the way I will try to update total test from online news if the news is available.

Here partial lock down on Jakarta street on day 5. It look like happening during rush hour. Many cars and motorcycle are still found on the street.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Singers singing song during partial lock down to promote donation for Covid 19 fight


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 15 April

Total Infection : 5136

Total Death : 469

Total Cured : 446

Total Daily Infection : 297


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Indos said:


> Accumulative Number 15 April
> 
> Total Infection : 5136
> 
> Total Death : 469
> 
> Total Cured : 446
> 
> Total Daily Infection : 297


Should mention total tests too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Train operation in Greater Jakarta region will be stopped.

Current situation during the outbreak on train terminal


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 16 April

Total Infection : 5.516

Total Death : 496

Total Cured : 548


----------



## Menthol

INDONESIA
*Bali’s mysterious immunity to Covid-19*
Indonesian tourist island has relatively few cases while the disease rips through other areas of archipelagic nation

By JOHN MCBETH
APRIL 14, 2020






_A mask-clad Balinese woman during the Galungan holiday at Jagatnata temple in Denpasar, Indonesia's resort island of Bali. Photo: AFP/Sonny Tumbelaka_


Nearly three months into the Covid-19 pandemic and there is little to suggest that the Indonesian resort island of Bali is in the grip of a pending public health disaster with only 86 cases and two deaths.

That’s despite the fact the wider archipelagic nation is now widely seen as Southeast Asia’s slow-ticking coronavirus time bomb with the region’s highest number of cases at 4,839 as of April 14. Infections to date have been heavily concentrated on populous Java island.

“I find it puzzling too because it doesn’t make sense,” says Rio Helmi, a long-time Balinese resident who writes a regular blog on life around the mountain town of Ubud about the low number of cases on Bali. “We don’t have the data, but there’s been no sign of a spike in deaths.”

Nor are there stories of hospitals overflowing, a sharp increase in cremations or any other anecdotal evidence that the coronavirus is running rampant on the Hindu-majority island’s 4.2 million population, among them thousands of foreign residents.


For example, the coastal village of Pererenan, a popular surfing location at the northern end of the Balinese tourist strip, has yet to have a Covid-19 case, according to local Balinese residents. Other nearby villages also appear to be free of the virus.

“We’re just not hearing about a huge death toll out there,” says Jack Daniels, a long-established tour operator and editor of the weekly on-line newsletter Balidiscovery.

He notes that both of the island’s Covid-19 deaths so far have been foreigners, including a British woman with underlying health issues.

_




Goverment officers spray the desinfectan liquid to road users to prevent the spread of the Covid-19 coronavirus in Bali, Indonesia, on March 23, 2020. Photo: AFP via NurPhoto/Agoes Rudianto_

The Bali capital of Denpasar has four crematoriums which don’t appear to be any more active than usual, even if Balinese do sometimes temporarily bury their dead to wait for an auspicious day to perform traditional funeral rites.


Private hospitals only now appear to be acquiring test kits, but the doctor at one Bali institution says it has referred only two or three suspected cases to the island’s state-run hospitals in the past fortnight without getting any feedback, supposedly because of patient confidentiality.

In fact, state hospitals are refusing to make public figures that may be at variance with Health Ministry data, which also lists only 38 cases and two deaths on the neighboring Nusa Tenggara island chain, including Lombok, Sumbawa, Flores and West Timor with a combined 9.8 million population.

With Jakarta and the surrounding provinces of West Java and Banten declaring a range of new social restrictions, President Joko Widodo finally announced a state of national emergency on April 13 and urged officials to be more transparent in sharing information.

But it isn’t clear what the new emergency status means on the ground, apart from setting clearer lines of authority. The president has again felt compelled to urge his much-criticized health minister, Terawan Agus Putranto, to raise Covid-19 swab tests to 10,000 a day.


That would be almost the same number the government has conducted in all of the past two months, equivalent to 41 per million people. There have been more rapid-tests, but they are far less reliable and are not included in the government’s tally.





_A woman wearing a face mask stands on a street in Jakarta on March 2, 2020. Photo: AFP/Adek Berry_

The weak social distancing policy so far has seen passengers crammed together on Jakarta’s bus and train services, and city dwellers are uncertain about what travel restrictions, if any, will be imposed on the usual exodus from the capital Jakarta for the post-Ramadan holidays next month.

Worried about social unrest, Widodo is struggling to strike a balance between confronting an ever-growing caseload of 300-400 new infections a day, and trying to keep the economy ticking over so workers in the informal sector can at least retain an income.

He is also irritated at the slow dispersal of funds to an estimated 2.8 million newly-unemployed in the real economy as part of an initial $6.6 billion social safety net package announced last week.

Health workers in Bali have had to deal with the added threat of a recent outbreak of dengue fever, a sometimes fatal disease which has similar flu-like symptoms as Covid-19. Late rains have been responsible for about 2,000 dengue cases in the Ubud area and an unusually high number in southern Bali.

There has also been a serious outbreak of dengue fever further afield, in East Tenggara province, which only reported its first case of Covid-19 last weekend.

What makes the Bali situation so perplexing is that the number of Chinese tourist arrivals to Bali actually increased by 3% in January, the same month of the Wuhan lockdown. In fact, they were still arriving up until February 5 when authorities finally moved to ban anyone who had been in China in the previous 14 days.

While all foreign tourism was finally stopped on March 31, significant numbers of the estimated 20,000 Balinese employed in the international cruise ship industry, often described as a petri dish for the virus, have filtered back to the island without going into quarantine, claim local residents.





_A worker disinfects a beach area to protect against the spread of Covid-19. Photo: Twitter_

Australians and Chinese made up about 2.5 million of the 5 million tourists who visited Bali last year. Economists and travel experts are now saying it will take a year for the industry to begin recovering and even then it may only be a trickle because of doubts about whether the virus is being properly contained.

According to diplomatic sources, there are up to 5,000 Australians still in Bali, many of them residents who either have businesses or are living in retirement. That’s the largest bloc of foreigners, but there are also thousands of other nationalities on the legendary tourist island.

Among them are scores of foreign prisoners who are being offered early freedom under a controlled release program provided they have served two-thirds of their sentences and are not in jail for narcotics and other international crimes.

As of April 1, the Indonesian Hotel and Restaurant Association listed 270 Bali hotels among 1,149 hotels that had closed nationwide because of the pandemic. But officials say the list is growing longer by the day, with those which have stayed open reporting occupancy rates below 10%.

The Bali Hotel Association has denied reports circulating on social media that some of the island’s first class hotels have recently gone up for sale, but acknowledges that many of the 170 four and five-star establishments have temporarily closed their doors.

The Bali tourist industry hasn’t been hit this hard since the 2002 terrorist bombings, which left the local economy in tatters for the following two years as Australian holiday-makers stayed away in droves. A further bombing in 2005 only compounded its difficulties.

Link:
_https://asiatimes.com/2020/04/balis-mysterious-immunity-to-covid-19/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 17 April

Total Infection : 5.923

Total Death : 520

Total Cured : 607


----------



## Menthol

Our ex-Minister of Health, *Siti Fadilah Supari*, need to be released from the jail.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siti_Fadilah_Supari

She was the hero when H1N1 Swine Flu pandemic in 2009.

But later being jailed over the H1N1 vaccine scandal, which in my opinion is unrealistic and too political.

In Indonesia, the only person capable to handle coronavirus outbreak is her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Indos said:


> Accumulative Number 17 April
> 
> Total Infection : 5.923
> 
> Total Death : 520
> 
> Total Cured : 607


You should mention total number of tests


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 18 April

Total Infection : 6.248

Total Death : 535

Total Cured : 631

Test: 39.000 people (PCR test)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Greater Jakarta Commuter Line is still being operated during partial lock down. Central Government has rejected the idea to stop its operation.


----------



## UKBengali

@Indos

It looks like Indonesia may have hit it's peak now or close to it:

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/indonesia/

New cases:








Deaths:







Both sets of data have plateaued over at least the last week.


Indonesia needs to keep up with the social distancing, building up it's health capacity and the hot and humid conditions should also help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

UKBengali said:


> @Indos
> 
> It looks like Indonesia may have hit it's peak now or close to it:
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/indonesia/
> 
> New cases:
> 
> View attachment 624713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deaths:
> 
> View attachment 624714
> 
> 
> 
> Both sets of data have plateaued over at least the last week.
> 
> 
> Indonesia needs to keep up with the social distancing, building up it's health capacity and the hot and humid conditions should also help.



I dont measure on the infection rate to see the real magnitude but instead a death number. And yes the death number seems to be in decreasing mode but I need to see another week to see whether we are actually able to contain the virus with the help of Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

Indos said:


> I dont measure on the infection rate to see the real magnitude but instead a death number. And yes the death number seems to be in decreasing mode but I need to see another week to see whether we are actually able to contain the virus with the help of Allah.



Both Indonesia and BD will know by the end of this month how things turn out.

So far no warm country has suffered as badly as more temperate climates and also warmer parts of USA like Los Angeles are hardly affected and so we need to stay optimistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

UKBengali said:


> So far no warm country has suffered as badly as more temperate climates and also warmer parts of USA like Los Angeles are hardly affected and so we need to stay optimistic


In Pakistan the colder area Gilgit Baltistan is least effected


----------



## Indos

The construction process of a new hospital in Galang Island dedicated for treating coronavirus patients. It has hospital complex that has 1000 rooms and housing complex for 158 medical staff.

Constructor company: PT Waskita Karya

Time of work (planning, design, and construction): 1 month






Accumulative Number 19 April

Total Infection : 6.575

Total Death : 582

Total Cured : 686

Testing: 42.000 person

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menthol

Indos said:


> Greater Jakarta Commuter Line is still being operated during partial lock down. Central Government has rejected the idea to stop its operation.



I agree with it too.

Social distancing is all about our own behavior, not whatever MRT is opened or closed.

There are some people who have urgency and they must use MRT.

We should understand it.


----------



## Indos

*Partial Lock down in Jakarta will be continued until 22 Mei*

Accumulative Number 21 April

Total Infection : 7.135

Total Death : 616

Total Cured : 842

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Accumulative Number 22 April

Total Infection : 7.418

Total Death : 635

Total Cured : 913


----------



## Indos

*COVID-19: Bio Farma to produce kits for 50,000 PCR tests in May*

Arya Dipa
The Jakarta Post

Bandung, West Java / Wed, April 22, 2020 / 02:22 pm 






French firefighters in Marseille wear protective equipment as they work at the PCR machine to detect SARS-CoV-2 in Marseille on April 3, during a strict lockdown in France to stop the spread of the coronavirus. (AFP/Christophe SIMON) 


State-owned pharmaceutical company PT Bio Farma is set to produce 2,000 real-time polymerase chain reaction (RT-PCR) test kits for 50,000 tests in May.

Bio Farma general director Honesti Basyir said the Bandung-based company had cooperated with homegrown startup Nusantics to acquire prototypes of the test kits.

“Bio Farma will mass-produce [PCR test kits],” Honesti said in a statement on Tuesday, adding that every aspect of the production – including quality assurance, packaging and distribution – would be handled in-house.


The company’s spokesman, Iwan Setiawan, said Nusantics would create the primary design for the test kits and conduct early optimization on them.

“The test kits are the same ones used at the Health Ministry’s Health Research and Development Agency [Balitbangkes] and referral centers,” Iwan said via text.

Widely considered among experts as the “gold standard” of COVID-19 testing, the PCR test is expected to yield more conclusive results than its rapid counterpart.

Read also: Indonesia ready to produce ventilators, COVID-19 test kits to meet skyrocketing demand

Bio Farma’s involvement in the test kit production is stipulated in a decree on COVID-19 task force and technological innovation issued by the Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology (BPPT).

The pharmaceutical company has a production capacity of 15,000 test kits per day. Each kit is expected to accommodate 25 tests.

Bio Farma will increase its production target to 100,000 kits per day as soon as the first phase of the production is completed.

BPPT head Hammam Riza said the agency supported the production of PCR test kits in the country. The agency had also coordinated with Balitbangkes and the Eijkman Institute for Molecular Biology to acquire RNA samples that are essential for the production of PCR test kits, he said.

The government previously secured 50,000 PCR test kits on Monday. 

Doni Monardo, the head of the National COVID-19 rapid response task force, said President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo had ordered the task force to conduct 10,000 PCR tests per day to expedite the detection of infected individuals and help curb the spread of the deadly virus. (rfa)

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-produce-kits-for-50000-pcr-tests-in-may.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Jakarta people cannot do "Mudik" or go back to their hometown since Gov has banned it two days ago and will be effective Tomorrow. The train station look empty Yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 23 April

Total Infection : 7.775

Total Death : 647

Total Cured : 960


----------



## Indos

Good initiative by private sector

* Meikarta Peduli Helps Siloam Build Six New Covid-19 Emergency Hospitals *
BY PRIMUS DORIMULU

APRIL 08, 2020





Meikarta Peduli workers are on site 18 hours a day to complete six emergency hospitals for Siloam in 14 days across Indonesia. (Photo courtesy of Meikarta Peduli)

*Jakarta*. Meikarta Peduli is building six emergency hospitals in Indonesia to increase the capacity of Siloam International Hospitals, one of the largest hospital operators in Indonesia, in anticipation of a surge of Covid-19 patients and amid a lack of healthcare facilities in the country.

Siloam has so far built 39 emergency hospitals to treat Covid-19 patients across the country. Six of the hospitals were built by Meikarta Peduli, four of which are now ready, two in Jakarta (Kebon Jeruk and Jalan T.B. Simatupang) and two in nearby Tangerang (Karawaci and Kelapa Dua).

"Two more, Siloam Surabaya and Medan, will be completed next Tuesday," Anang Prayudi, a director at Siloam Hospitals, said on Wednesday.

"Constructions have been going strong. [The completed hospitals] were done in 14 days," Anang said.

The 39 emergency hospitals added 935 beds to the total at all Siloam Hospitals. The six emergency hospitals built by Meikarta Peduli alone added 280 beds.

"They were all built the same way, using prefabricated materials and knockdown method," Anang said.

Seeing the continued rise in the number of Covid-19 patients in Indonesia, Meikarta Peduli was moved to help build the emergency hospitals for Siloam.

Workers are on site 18 hours a day to complete each hospital in two weeks.




Volunteers from Pelita Harapan University join the Covid-19 makeshift hospital run by Siloam Hospitals in Mampang, South Jakarta. (B1 Photo)


According to Anang, everything went according to plan since Meikarta employs experienced teams to build the hospitals in quick time.

Each of the emergency hospitals has an emergency room and a screening center. They also have a special ward for monitoring suspected Covid-19 patients (PDP), another ward for confirmed Covid-19 patients and an Intensive Care Unit (ICU).

All the emergency hospitals that Meikarta builds ensure safety and comfort for doctors and nurses.

"Hopefully, the new hospitals will help with the problem of a lack of space to accommodate the expected surge in Covid-19 patients," Anang said.

The emergency hospitals will tend only to Covid-19 patients and keep them separate from patients with other illnesses, who will be treated in other Siloam hospitals.

"Our emergency hospitals will also help ease the burden on government-run hospitals," Anang said.

Each room in the Siloam emergency hospitals is negative-pressured to prevent air from escaping outside.




A row of beds inside the Covid-19 makeshift hospital at Lippo Plaza Mampang building in South Jakarta. (JG Photo/Yudha Baskoro)

The hospitals also have isolation rooms for patients in critical condition, a special room for medical personnel to put on and take off their personal protective equipment (PPE), lockers, showers and control rooms separate from the patient area.

Anang said Siloam Hospitals is convinced the Covid-19 pandemic can be overcome if Indonesia stays united, with everyone sticking to physical distancing.

"We also want to thank all the health workers who have sacrificed so much for Indonesia," Anang said.

https://jakartaglobe.id/business/me...oam-build-six-new-covid19-emergency-hospitals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253584403298529286


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 24 April

Total Infection : 8.211

Total Death : 689

Total Cured : 1002

Total Test (PCR): 50.500 people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 25 April

Total Infection : 8.607

Total Death : 720

Total Cured : 1.042


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 26 April

Total Infection : 8.882

Total Death : 743

Total Cured : 1.107

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Indos said:


> Accumulative Number 26 April
> 
> Total Infection : 8.882
> 
> Total Death : 743
> 
> Total Cured : 1.107


You should mention tests to in every update


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 27 April

Total Infection : 9.096

Total Death : 765

Total Cured : 1.151


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

@Indos total tests should also be mentioned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> @Indos total tests should also be mentioned



I will try to mention it every 1 week since daily changes in the amount of test is not too much different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 28 April

Total Infection : 9.511

Total Death : 773

Total Cured : 1.254

Actually Indonesian researchers have already found an effective drug for this virus but it needs at least 1 year to mass produce it.

Any way, the fact that Boris Jhonson is still OK after contracting from the virus show that we should not be too afraid with the outbreak, although he needs to stay at ICU rooms for some time to recover

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menthol

Indos said:


> Accumulative Number 28 April
> 
> Total Infection : 9.511
> 
> Total Death : 773
> 
> Total Cured : 1.254
> 
> Actually Indonesian researchers have already found an effective drug for this virus but it needs at least 1 year to mass produce it.
> 
> Any way, the fact that Boris Jhonson is still OK after contracting from the virus show that we should not be too afraid with the outbreak, although he needs to stay at ICU rooms for some time to recover



I think most of the infected people are only get a mild symptom.

But certain mutation of coronavirus is very dangerous.


But anyway, the worldwide war against coronavirus has been lost in my opinion.

Herd Immunity is the only solution (which means to do nothing).

Even a country who fight coronavirus well, like it or not, must start to reinfect their population again.

What a sad world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Menthol said:


> I think most of the infected people are only get a mild symptom.
> 
> But certain mutation of coronavirus is very dangerous.
> 
> 
> But anyway, the worldwide war against coronavirus has been lost in my opinion.
> 
> Herd Immunity is the only solution (which means to do nothing).
> 
> Even a country who fight coronavirus well, like it or not, must start to reinfect their population again.
> 
> What a sad world.



This is why I think effective drug is very important since stopping the outbreak seems quite impossible by seeing how interconnected the world Today. For example, if China loosen its measure on the Covid 19 battle, they can get another big hit from the second wave of the outbreak from imported cases. Singapore is also another example, after very successful in taming the infection rate, they get second big wave from migrant worker since they play down the vulnerability of the immigrant worker housing with possible virus infection.

I think one of the reason our death rate is high and the recovery rate is relatively small compared to Malaysia and others is because the patient dont eat much due to hospital food that I think is not quite delicious. If family are accompanying the patient like happening in usual case, the patient will get many outside food that are delicious, and I think it is positive for improving the recovery. And of course with Covid 19 patient case, family is not allowed to accompany them.

I also hope our hospital use many of our herbal medicine to improve immune system of the patient. Ginger, kunyit, and temulawak are already being researched as potential medicine for the Covid 19 patients.

Accumulative Number 29 April

Total Infection : 9.771

Total Death : 784

Total Cured : 1.391


----------



## Menthol

Indos said:


> This is why I think effective drug is very important since stopping the outbreak seems quite impossible by seeing how interconnected the world Today. For example, if China loosen its measure on the Covid 19 battle, they can get another big hit from the second wave of the outbreak from imported cases. Singapore is also another example, after very successful in taming the infection rate, they get second big wave from migrant worker since they play down the vulnerability of the immigrant worker housing with possible virus infection.
> 
> I think one of the reason our death rate is high and the recovery rate is relatively small compared to Malaysia and others is because the patient dont eat much due to hospital food that I think is not quite delicious. If family are accompanying the patient like happening in usual case, the patient will get many outside food that are delicious, and I think it is positive for improving the recovery. And of course with Covid 19 patient case, family is not allowed to accompany them.
> 
> I also hope our hospital use many of our herbal medicine to improve immune system of the patient. Ginger, kunyit, and temulawak are already being researched as potential medicine for the Covid 19 patients.
> 
> Accumulative Number 29 April
> 
> Total Infection : 9.771
> 
> Total Death : 784
> 
> Total Cured : 1.391



Quite right!

For the food, you mean traditional medicine/herbal/jamu... Hahaha

It's actually forbidden in the medical world and dangerous as well.

But traditional medicine is actually quite effective.


Many articles are suggesting to eat a lot of vitamin C pill to increase your immunity level.

But in my opinion, traditional herbal is even more effective.

Since we lack scientific study over traditional herbal, there's nothing we can say... but experience knows they are actually very effective.


Btw, eat Tolak Angin, it's good for your immunity level if you feel like a bit of sick or weak (based on my experience)... Hahaha

Buy a box of it and keep it as a precaution.

And if you got a fever (probably because of coronavirus), use kerokan (with bawang merah and minyak tawon)... Ups, maybe it works... Hahaha

But that thing already in my mind so far, just need some test... Hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 3 May

Total Infection : 11.192

Total Death : 845

Total Cured : 1876

Testing (PCR) : 112.000 specimens (83.400 people)

Pertamina Hospital, one of leading state owned hospital in Jakarta will make extension building that can treat 300 Covid 19 patients. 

Doctors in this hospital is very experience, when I got severe eye sickness, I have been treated in Eye center Clinic in Mayestic which doesnt give any meaningful result, then I went to government hospital, Fatmawati, which also resulted with unsatisfactory result. Later I went to Pertamina hospital and treated with very experience Doctor, Doctor Slamet. Alhamdulillah he has given me a good drug. My sister who is also a doctor but specialize in heart disease (cardiologist) has already warned me about possible blindness if I dont get good treatment based on the symptoms that I get at that time.

Pertamina Hospital extension building for Covid 19 patient construction progress


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 4 May

Total Infection : 11.587

Total Death : 864

Total Cured : 1.954


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Indos said:


> Accumulative Number 4 May
> 
> Total Infection : 11.587
> 
> Total Death : 864
> 
> Total Cured : 1.954


Do you guys do rapid testing?


----------



## Indos

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Do you guys do rapid testing?



Yes, we have bought 500.000 rapid test from China in March and have already been received. But the test will be confirmed by PCR test if the result in rapid testing is positive. Any one whose result is positive in rapid testing need to isolate himself under supervision.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

According to press conference made by Minister of Research Today, Indonesia will be ready to produce ventilators in the middle of May. They still need another one week for clinical test after other test have been passed successfully. At least there are 4 prototypes that were designed by universities, research agency, and private companies that are now under trial. The ventilators are consisted with simple ventilators and complex one who can be used in ICU unit in which for the latter is designed by Gov Research Agency (BPPT).

Several state owned companies and one private company will be the ones that will produce those ventilators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menthol

Lembaga Biologi Mokuler Eijkman had been mapping the route of how coronavirus came to Indonesia.

https://www.msn.com/id-id/berita/na...sil-ditelusuri-peneliti-indonesia/ar-BB13Ecm2
(Sorry, it's in Indonesia, but you can easily translate it to English with translator)

The virus came from China but not directly.

It's entered from Japan, UEA, and USA.

I guess, from the route, I can predict the coronavirus in Indonesia mostly are in Group C (similar to those in Europe).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Menthol said:


> Lembaga Biologi Mokuler Eijkman had been mapping the route of how coronavirus came to Indonesia.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/id-id/berita/na...sil-ditelusuri-peneliti-indonesia/ar-BB13Ecm2
> (Sorry, it's in Indonesia, but you can easily translate it to English with translator)
> 
> The virus came from China but not directly.
> 
> It's entered from Japan, UEA, and USA.
> 
> I guess, from the route, I can predict the coronavirus in Indonesia mostly are in Group C (similar to those in Europe).



There is European connection as well. One of my high school alumni (my junior) mother has passed away due to covid 19 and she has been in Europe in February/March before returning back to Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Indos said:


> Any one whose result is positive in rapid testing need to isolate himself under supervision.


what if it is negative?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 6 May

Total Infection : 12.438

Total Death : 895

Total Cured : 2.317


----------



## Indos

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> what if it is negative?



If it is random testing so of course will be released, but if the testing is contact tracing one so they will still be put on self isolation under supervision until the PCR test result is conducted and the result is released.

Accumulative Number 7 May

Total Infection : 12.776

Total Death : 930

Total Cured : 2.381

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 8 May

Total Infection : 13.112

Total Death : 943

Total Cured : 2.494

TEST (PCR): 143.000 SPECIMEN (103.000 People)

I dont specify 000 on the test because I am lazy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 9 May

Total Infection : 13.645

Total Death : 959

Total Cured : 2.607

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 10 May

Total Infection : 14.032

Total Death : 973

Total Cured : 2.698


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 12 May

Total Infection : 14.749

Total Death : 1.007

Total Cured : 3.063


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 13 May

Total Infection : 15.438

Total Death : 1.028

Total Cured : 3.287

* COVID-19: Government to conduct PCR ‘pool tests’ in 8 provinces*

Budi Sutrisno
The Jakarta Post

Jakarta / Wed, May 13, 2020 / 04:27 pm 





A medical worker checks swab test equipment for COVID-19 at the Pertamina Jaya Hospital laboratory in Cempaka Putih, East Jakarta, on April 6. (JP/Dhoni Setiawan)

The government plans to conduct polymerase chain reaction (PCR) “pool tests” in eight provinces that have been hardest hit by the coronavirus outbreak, namely Jakarta, Banten, West Java, Central Java, East Java, Bali, North Sumatra and South Sulawesi.

The pool tests will use multistage random sampling with epidemiology, statistical and survey approaches.

COVID-19 task force chief Doni Monardo said his task force was currently preparing a detailed plan on the pool tests, which would target 1,000 random people to get a rough idea of the rate of COVID-19 transmission in the epicenters of the outbreak.


“These 1,000 people will represent the community in each province so that we will be able to get data derived from the swab tests. We will also ask them a number of questions as respondents,” Doni said in a video conference on Tuesday.

He added the results of the pool tests would provide input and appropriate consideration for ministries, institutions and regional administrations for decision-making purposes in controlling the spread of COVID-19.

“So, what is now being discussed is preparation, which will lead to decisions about the smallest risks to take,” the National Disaster Mitigation Agency (BNPB) head added.

Read also: Businesses worry easing restrictions could prolong recovery

The government is looking to gear up efforts to control the spread of the coronavirus in the coming weeks, as it has ordered the task force to prepare steps to ease large-scale social restrictions (PSBB) by July.

“As for easing [the PSBB] in July, the President has given instructions that we must be careful. So, both the central government and regional administrations have to prepare a plan and think of anticipatory steps,” Doni said.

Doni added that President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo had instructed the task force to prepare a simulated easing of the PSBB, and that his task force was now studying the timing and priorities, as well as strengthening coordination with regional heads.

In pursuance of the plan, Doni said the task force must work hard to carry out mass testing to prevent the potential for transmission.

“Therefore, the task force must continue to optimize its ability to prepare reagents and help areas that do not yet have PCR machines,” Doni said, adding that more PCR machines would also be sent to areas with a rising number of new cases, such as East Java.

As of Wednesday, Indonesia had conducted PCR tests on a total of 169,195 samples taken from 123,572 people -- 15,438 of which tested positive for the coronavirus, with 1,028 deaths.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...to-conduct-pcr-pool-tests-in-8-provinces.html


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 14 May

Total Infection : 16.006

Total Death : 1.043

Total Cured : 3.518


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 20 May

Total Infection : 19.189

Total Death : 1.242

Total Cured : 4.575

Testing (PCR): 210.000


----------



## Indos

Accumulative Number 24 May

Total Infection : 22.271

Total Death : 1.372

Total Cured : 5.402

Testing (PCR): 248.000


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos




----------



## Ruhnama

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.tirto.id/klaster-secapa-tni-ad-1262-orang-positif-covid-19-fPGa

Not a good news maybe. Just remember about 1918 US army...


----------



## Indos




----------

